# House Choirs like/dislike



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

In this time of spending lots and lots of hours indoors this is a burning question...I just finished cleaning the house, vacuuming and removing the dust and spiderwebs from wondows...Although it can be pretty tiring I actually enjoy the cleaning and its a way of venting for me...4 u?:tiphat:


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

2day I took out all the mums flowers 2 the garden...There were so many pots...I like flowers but I dont have a grreenthumb like her, I wish I can, maybe, in future, it will not go 2 waste...2day is ortdox easter and usually we would have a nicer lunch, cakes and stuff, but now I can treat only me...


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

I think you mean house chores as you mention cleaning and vacuuming etc; choirs sing.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Dorsetmike said:


> I think you mean house chores as you mention cleaning and vacuuming etc; choirs sing.


I keep opening this thread thinking someone will be talking about Tenebrae, Polyphony, The Choir of Trinity College, Musica Sacra, etc. You'd think I'd learn.

edit: As far as chores go, I'm always glad when they're done.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm sure clean choirs cover clean chairs and cleaning chairs coated in chocolate is a chore, but can you count the catalogue of contaminated chairs the choir chose to clean by chore?

No, I don't like doing chores.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Some I don't mind (cooking, washing the dishes), some my wife doesn't mind (laundry). The rest we leave to eachother until one of us can't stand it anymore.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Dorsetmike said:


> I think you mean house chores as you mention cleaning and vacuuming etc; choirs sing.


LOL yeah...It was a ''subconscious'' mistake 
2day I mowed, not moved, my lawn...It was a thing usually done by mum while I would collect the grass later but now I did rather good, alone...


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Trimmed my hedge, manually, and then raked the garden...What a gratifying work...I gave it a nice haircut https://streamable.com/fulb0u


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

2day I did the dishes, watered the plants and cleaned 1 bathroom. Didnt plan 2, but classical music made me do it, such a positive influence it is...I feel so much better, not even so tired like b4.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Dorsetmike said:


> I think you mean house chores as you mention cleaning and vacuuming etc; choirs sing.


I was wondering, you have a house choir? Who are you, Prince Esterhazy?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I was going to mow the grass and trim the hedge out the front this morning but it was too dewy - we're in for a few warmer days from today so I'll do it later in the week when there's less moisture. Chores inside the house? Dusting is probably the bane of my life in that respect - old cobwebs appear on the wall and ceiling as if by magic and I still don't understand why some window sills get grubbier than others.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Manxfeeder said:


> I was wondering, you have a house choir? Who are you, Prince Esterhazy?


U never know...I do hum many voces while doing it! Its all in ur head...!!!


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Was so tireed these days I just jumped into bed after my (double) shifts on work, but 2day I finally gathered up the strength and washed my dishes and did the laundry...I feel better when there is a (relative) ORDER and purity albeit the fatigue of establishing it.


----------

